# Free Fish



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll be going to the meeting this week. I have the following fish to give away if anybody needs them for their planted tanks. Juvy cherry barbs, juvy red swordtails, and a few young gold angels. As always I'm in need of java moss and sword plants. I also have some nice size discus for sale.

thanks
Wayne


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

I'd be interested in any plant friendly fish you have. The swordtails seem ok but the cherry barbs might be risking it. I had rosey barbs that always nipped the plant leaves. My tank is just about completely empty right now, but I'll see if I can give you some plants at future meeting.


----------

